

The Space Shuttle Metaphor – A tool for CTOs - etdebruin
https://medium.com/@7ctos/82e7ba866e00

======
dmfdmf
I am sorry, the Space Shuttle is no metaphor it was a real life White
Elephant!

~~~
etdebruin
Haha yes, I understand that perspective, but the mismanagement of the space
program does not cloud the engineering feat of launching a reusable orbiter
and bringing it safely back to Earth.

